# [SOLVED] How do I change network credentials in windows 2000?



## eviltane (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello. I will try to keep this brief. We run a small Work-group that consists of multiple different machines running anything from windows 2000 to windows 7. What i need to do is change the username and password that one of our windows 2000 machines uses to log onto a windows 7 machine.


A while ago this forum helped me to find the steps on how to do this in windows XP and newer operating systems: Changing Login Credentials for Shared Computers .




But I have been unable to change this in windows 2000 or locate the solution for windows 2000 pro. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How do I change network credentials in windows 2000?*

You make the account change on the windows 7 box not the 2000 box.

Or are you asking how to change an account in windows 2000?
control panel/administration tools/computer management/users and groups


----------



## eviltane (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: How do I change network credentials in windows 2000?*

Ill try to rephrase it. I need the windows 2000 machine to access a shared folder on a windows 7 machine on the local network. This used to work with the original username and password. Now it has become unavoidable to change the password and username on the windows 7 Machine. After we changed the logon information in windows 7 the windows 2000 machine still tries to access she shared folder on the windows 7 machine with the old username and password.
This results in an error message that the logon information is wrong, but it does not give me the opportunity to change the logon information that is being used by windows 2000.


----------



## eviltane (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: How do I change network credentials in windows 2000?*

I have found a temporary work around through the use mapping a Network drive.
For this to work insure that the PC you are trying to network to is in the same Workgroup as your PC

1.Open windows Explorer.
2.Click on Tools .
3.Select:"Map Network Drive"
4.Select a drive letter to use
5.Enter the path. ex: "\\Target-pc-name\shared-folder-name"
6.Now click on the blue underlined text : "different username and password"
7. Here you can enter the correct new Logon information. Click "OK" here and then click "OK" again to confirm the creation of the network drive.


Now this process allows me access to the folder I need but not through natural browsing through the file paths. 

I m not going to mark this solved yet as i would like to see a solution to the root problem and how to solve it .

Thanks though to all who spend some time looking at and thinking about this issue.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How do I change network credentials in windows 2000?*

root problem is addressed by creating the same user with password on the windows 2000 pc instead of using "alternate credencials" and then use that account to logon the 2000 box and browse the network


----------



## eviltane (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: How do I change network credentials in windows 2000?*

That is really more of another band-aid solution especially if the shared folder is located on say the bosses PC . I couldn't really give the same log-in information to an employee as the boss uses. however the network drive solution i posted earlier does work nicely for our particular version of the issue. so i will mark this thread solved for now.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You didn't understand the point and what was suggested is standard operating procedure for peer to peer networking. 

You would not give the user the boss's logon info but you would set the boss's logon account and credencials on the users workstation so the boss could access that available share. Each user would not know the others password.


----------

